# Volunteer Suggestions For American Nurse



## rkpk100 (Jan 2, 2013)

We are potentially moving to Milan in the fall for my job. My husband works as a pediatric ER nurse in the US but will not be working in Italy. We're looking for suggestions of volunteer work in an English-speaking environment in Milan. Any thoughts are appreciated, thank you so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your husband may want to try contacting the Benvenuto Club of Milan: Home | Benvenuto Club of Milan

Although this is a "women's club" many international welcome groups like this also extend membership to men, maybe on an "auxiliary" basis. The FAWCO women's clubs do lots and lots of volunteer work and are associated with many of the English language hospitals and charity groups in the area. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

